# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  New Ranitomeya benedicta

## John Clare

Hi all.  

I received four _Ranitomeya benedicta_ juveniles a few weeks ago.  They really are _that_ red.  They were shy at first but now they don't immediately run for cover when I walk in.  I would have to say they're bolder than _R. ventrimaculata_.  Definitely not at the boldness level of _R. imitator_ or _R. variabilis_.  Still, I expect they will be bolder after they start breeding (fingers crossed).  This is the first time I've kept a member of the _Ranitomeya fantastica_ sub-group of the thumbnail dart frogs.  The thing that strikes me most beyond the coloration is the body shape.  They're very streamlined, and they seem slightly elongated in comparison to _R. imitator_, for example.  Here are photos of two of the four:

----------


## bshmerlie

Those are beautiful John. I'm getting four of them from Chris Miller in October when I fly out to Chicago. Where did you get yours from ? Are you keeping them all in the same tank or did you split them up? What size tank are you using? Any pics of the tank? I've got to get mine setup ASAP.

----------


## John Clare

I got them from Innovative Ectotherms.  They're in a quarantine container.  Basically I'm growing them out until I can reliably sex them, then I'll make a pair and sell the extras.  I've already seen a little male on male aggression and calling, so that might be sooner than I had planned.

----------


## Amy

Those are some great looking little frogs John!!  Thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------

John

----------


## Heather

They have beautiful markings  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

> I got them from Innovative Ectotherms. They're in a quarantine container. Basically I'm growing them out until I can reliably sex them, then I'll make a pair and sell the extras. I've already seen a little male on male aggression and calling, so that might be sooner than I had planned.


I'm going to be keeping mine in an 18X18X24 Exo.  I was hoping to be keeping them together until I could sex them as well.  I'm worried about aggression happening while I'm at work...maybe I should split them into two tanks.  What do you think?  Honestly, I'm not skilled enough to be able to sex them myself until I hear a male calling.  Are they going to start beating each other up before then?

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Impressive how you captured them on film.
They aren't exactly the kind of frogs waiting for you to shoot your pictures  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

> Impressive how you captured them on film.
> They aren't exactly the kind of frogs waiting for you to shoot your pictures


That's because John uses "display" leaves that are tacky like fly paper.  That way he can take them out and take their pictures with perfect lighting. Come on....haven't you wondered how his leaves are all so perfectly clean? And the perfect color?  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Haha, no they're not tacky.  They're just sea grape leaves, just like I use in most of my terrariums.  I've spent much of the past 5 years photographing wild amphibians.  They're so much more challenging than the captive variety, so photographing these guys, while not easy, is not as challenging given the handling skills I've developed.  Mind you, I work up a lot of sweat taking photos like these.  You have to watch the frogs like a hawk in case they get close to jumping off the table.  You also have to be quick with the photography because they don't pose well (this species is particularly fond of bunching up and honkering down).

Regarding keeping them together, there's no problem when they don't have any laying sites, and not enough room to dominate each other.  Though they do seem to be more belligerent than imitator.

----------


## bshmerlie

So when you're taking pictures of your frogs they're sitting on leaves on a table?  And they stay?  LOL....I'm doing something wrong.  Are you sure no spray glue was involved in the making of your pictures?

----------


## Don

Wow, the colors are so intense on these _Ranitomeya benedicta, and you_ pics are awesome as always John.

----------


## John Clare

> So when you're taking pictures of your frogs they're sitting on leaves on a table?  And they stay?  LOL....I'm doing something wrong.  Are you sure no spray glue was involved in the making of your pictures?


Well, they don't stay exactly.  They eventually try to jump off the table.  Basically I herd them around as they jump, and then I try to shoot them after they land.  It takes some skill to constantly watch them, catch them, shoot, and not squish them.  I've never squished a frog or harmed one in any way, but I grew up handling frogs from about the age of 4.  I've also been blessed with lightning reflexes - they've saved me a lot of potential anguish!




> Wow, the colors are so intense on these _Ranitomeya benedicta, and you_ pics are awesome as always John.


Thanks Don.  Often I give the RAW photos a saturation boost but not in the case of these guys.  That red, if anything, is more intense in person than in the photos.  The blue is a kind of dark pastel blue - not as pretty as what you see in imitator, vents, and variabilis.

----------


## Don

Come on John, we know your really Ave Ventura and can hypnotize the frogs with just the quick evil eye.
  Then you pose them, snap a pic or two and snap your fingers to awaken them.  We Know.

----------


## bshmerlie

Shooting them on a table with leaves does explain a lot.  Now, I just have to work on that courage of mine.

----------

